
Twitter bot records your tweet to the blockchain - auxten
I created a twitter bot [@iBlockPin](<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;iblockpin" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;iblockpin</a>) that
helps you to record your tweet to the blockchain.<p>## How it works<p>1. If you @iBlockPin on twitter, he will record your tweet to [Covenant Forum](<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.covenantsql.io&#x2F;forum&#x2F;" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.covenantsql.io&#x2F;forum&#x2F;</a>).<p>2. Then a link to this tweet on CovenantSQL Chain will show on the topic.
======
thunderbird007
Can he also put images onto chain？

~~~
auxten
Technically, yes. I will have a try.

------
yidongsky
very good !!!

------
kongsys
very good!

------
woniuppp
so niubi

------
Jeff_Z
wow, that's what I need

------
luojiyin
so good

